# Talquin Crappie Round 2



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Headed over to Talquin this morning bright and early and met up with a cousin. Glad he tagged along because we sure did need an extra hand. 

Fished the same area as last week, but a little further in the mouth of the creek that we were fishing. Most fish came out of 15 feet of water and were holding at about 8ft. I can't tell you how many times we had triples and doubles on before that sun really started beating down. 

The osprey's where in full force this morning. You'd think after I had one bad encounter with those stupid things that I'd learn my lesson, but I guess not. I was reeling one in and noticed that the osprey had locked into his target so I gave the fish a lot of slack, but I guess you could say he was a bit suicidal. He just sat there on top of the water instead of swimming down. The osprey grabbed the fish and flew into another line. I yanked on the fish and it fell into the water while I was still hooked up; however, the osprey was hooked by one of our other 7 poles out at the time. The osprey flew a little ways and then fell into the water. We reeled it about 20 feet from the boat so that we could cut the line, but he made a run for it. The jig popped out and shot like a bb towards us. At the end of all that we still put a fish in the box! :thumbsup:

We fished until lunch because unfortunately I had to go to work. If I wouldn't have had to work then we would have got our limit no doubt! We got back to ramp and gave the cousin the fish and got a final count. Ended up with 38 keeper slabs from just that morning. No fish were under 10 inches and most of the fish were 13+ inches. 

I forgot to charge the GoPro the night before so unfortunately I didn't get any of this incredible action on camera. Sorry folks. I'm as heart broken as you are LOL.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Slap full of eggs. They will be up shallow spawning very soon!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

damn skiff! I bet those will be good eating. you using a white curly tailed grub on jig head?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> damn skiff! I bet those will be good eating. you using a white curly tailed grub on jig head?


Green jig head with pink body and chartreuse tail (bubble gum), blue body chartreuse tail, and off white/yellow body with chartreuse tail (acid rain).


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Your working on them man, good job!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

We know who to call for a fish fry or two


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang man that is awesome! That was my first time ever fishing that lake and apparently where I went everyone else knew about it too. We ended up with a few but still we had a good time!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> Dang man that is awesome! That was my first time ever fishing that lake and apparently where I went everyone else knew about it too. We ended up with a few but still we had a good time!


When were you over there?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was there Saturday morning I was the one who stopped and spoke to you before you went out. I had the black Alabama hat on.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> I was there Saturday morning I was the one who stopped and spoke to you before you went out. I had the black Alabama hat on.


Oh yeah I remember now! It was nice to meet ya. Where abouts were you fishing?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I had headed towards the cell tower right across from the launch and fished the mouth of that inlet. And I ran up the lake to a park and fished around up there too. Don't know the name of it though I just stopped and fished and hooked up and caught 2. Did you make that set up on your boat? That's a pretty nice setup.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jstblsd said:


> I had headed towards the cell tower right across from the launch and fished the mouth of that inlet. And I ran up the lake to a park and fished around up there too. Don't know the name of it though I just stopped and fished and hooked up and caught 2. Did you make that set up on your boat? That's a pretty nice setup.


That creek across from Lake Talquin Lodge is called harvey creek. The park toward the north side of the lake on the right is called williams landing. Both are very good places to fish. Yes, we made our set-up. The PVC rod holders on the back were made with catfishing in mind, but they make an ok crappie fishing rod holders. We're working on modifying it now so that it will be more suited for crappie fishing, but it still catches fish like it is.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that was nice. I'm drawing out plans now to make my boat more crappie friendly! I don't know when the next time I will be out there but I will be ready next time.


----------

